# Banning Flavors-should be a non-starter in a free society



## Alex (24/10/14)

http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/fo...e-it-reduces-adults-to-the-level-of-children/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (24/10/14)

@Alex This article has to be the best written article ever. http://ejuiceconnoisseur.com/2014/05/14/e-cigarettes-myth-vs-reality-a-comprehensive-list/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

